# outlook 2007 archiving not working



## nojokes (Dec 12, 2009)

Error while archiving folder "Inbox" in store "Personal Folders". Errors have been detected in the file C:...\Microsoft\Outlook\archive.pst. Quit Outlook and all mail-enabled applications, and then use the Inbox repair tool (Scanpst.exe) to diagnose and repair errors in the file.
Following this procedure does not fix problem. Archiving was working before, but now, does not work. Any solutions to this?


----------



## nobelnyc (Aug 29, 2009)

NoJokes try this:

Run the Inbox Repair Tool

1. Click Start and point to Find, or Search, depending upon your operating system.
2. In the Search for files or folders named box, type scanpst.exe.
3. Type the path and file name of the pst file, or click Browse to locate the file using the windows file system.
4. Click Start.


----------



## nojokes (Dec 12, 2009)

scanpst.exe found no errors with pst file.


----------



## nobelnyc (Aug 29, 2009)

Copy the pst file to a different user's outlook and then try to open it. If possible send me the print screen of error message.


----------

